
We Got 3k Subscribers in 7 Days with No Budget - sarahkaren2208
https://www.myleon.co/post/how-got-3000-waitlist-subscribers-no-marketing-budget
======
jmercouris
A noble project (to improve employee lives). It is very difficult to figure
that out from the website. There is a lot of text, and it took me some time.
Best of luck.

